# Pocket Predator Scorpion



## skropi

An hour ago I recieved the polycarbonate Scorpion. I ordered it from Pro-Shots and the first thing I should say, is that I am very pleased with their quick and meaningful support and quick delivery. Thanks guys, I will be ordering more from you, thats for sure.
Ok, I was a bit scared beacause everyone said how big the scorpion is, but in reality it fit my hand like a glove. 
I will never shoot a smaller/skinnier catty again.
It came with 25/20 tbg, and a pouch that looks too soft to me. It is definitely NOT leather boot material. It is very comfortable though, and I will be on the lookout for similar leather, because I think it will aid with band longevity. Pouch dimensions also perfect for 9.5/11mm ammo.
I banded the beast up and went for a few test rounds. Here is where I got really excited. I expected a few shots to be off, just till I accustom myself to the new catty. And..........two shots from 10m, two bottle caps hit... I shot no more, and came at once to write my review.
This thing is sooooo comfortable I can hardly believe it. I will be ordering 1-2 more, when I have the money, just in case an alien steals it from me....
All in all I am a happy greek  
Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## skropi

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that the smell of the slingshot is perfect too.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hard to pick a favorite Pocket Predator model. But the Scorpion sure rates a top review as you have done. The HTS and Side Shooter are two that also deserve attention. I bought a couple of Tac Hammers and they didn't last me long. A friend claimed one and my brother latched unto the other one. I've just acquired an orange SERE in trade and couldn't be happier with the way it is made to custom fit my hand.. I've been shooting my Top Shot the past few days and find it also is accurate once I got the feel of it.

I like your idea of having multiple slingshots of the same design. One at home, one in the vehicle etc.


----------



## treefork

The Scorpion is one of my top picks .


----------



## sharp eye

The Scorpion, in my opinion is the best ergonomic and accurate slingshot design available today.


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks for the review


----------



## skropi

You're welcome. Now that I've shot it for a bit, let me add that you really cant hold it wrong, it guides itself in your hand at the right spot every time. It is good to know that when I miss, it is 100% my drawing arm and release at fault, and not the slingshot's. That is one variable less, and that's the whole point.


----------



## Fiveshooter

I have a few of every model molded Pocket Predator slingshots in current production as well as a few older HDPE models. I have to say hands down the Scorpion is my favorite. I do wish he would make a new mold that could utilize the titanium fast band attachment system on a Scorpion. It really is a great band attachment system and it's a shame I can't use it on my favorite frame. If Bill would make a Scorpion design that could use the attachment plates I would be on it like a crackhead on a rock!! I think the Universal Boy Scout model is perhaps the most under rated of all the models. It's the cheapest model and feels so right in my hands it's hard to believe it's only $20. I have a few Universal Boy Scouts fitted with the titanium fast band change attachments. They are really a great feature. The day may never come for a molded Scorpion with the ability to use the fast band attachment system but I can hope. I have looked on his site a couple of times a week in the last month and the only left hand hold Scorpions left are OD Green. All other colors are right hand hold. I assume he will restock it in black left hand hold at some point. I'm not much into the different colors and every model I have is in black except a SERE in OD green that I bought used. I have to say the SERE is my least favorite. I just don't shoot it well and hammer grip isn't my thing. I do shoot the TAC Hammer more accurately than any other hammer grip slingshot I have tried. I was curious about how well the poly-carbonate holds up to fork and frame hits so I took a Boy Scout model out back and purposely hit the frame at least twenty times before I got one low enough to get a hand hit. All the hits on the frame did was leave a few very minor scuffs that totally disappeared when buffed with a rag. The hand hit didn't fare so well and it put an abrupt end to my experiment. Fortunately they are inexpensive enough you can pretty much try them all but if I had to give all of them up but one I would keep the Scorpion. No question you chose the best frame when you bought the Scorpion.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Great review. The HTS which does not have the Pro Clip option either is what got me serious about learning to tie on bands, Then when I got a Scorpion in trade I was glad I finally knew how to tie bands on. The Side Shooter is the equivalent of the HTS with quick attach bands. The band grooves in Bill's frames seem to hold better than a lot of others. I've never seen reviews of a PP slingshot damaged or broken like some of the other major frames.


----------



## Bama Murdock

Fiveshooter said:


> I have a few of every model molded Pocket Predator slingshots in current production as well as a few older HDPE models. I have to say hands down the Scorpion is my favorite. I do wish he would make a new mold that could utilize the titanium fast band attachment system on a Scorpion. It really is a great band attachment system and it's a shame I can't use it on my favorite frame. If Bill would make a Scorpion design that could use the attachment plates I would be on it like a crackhead on a rock!! I think the Universal Boy Scout model is perhaps the most under rated of all the models. It's the cheapest model and feels so right in my hands it's hard to believe it's only $20. I have a few Universal Boy Scouts fitted with the titanium fast band change attachments. They are really a great feature. The day may never come for a molded Scorpion with the ability to use the fast band attachment system but I can hope. I have looked on his site a couple of times a week in the last month and the only left hand hold Scorpions left are OD Green. All other colors are right hand hold. I assume he will restock it in black left hand hold at some point. I'm not much into the different colors and every model I have is in black except a SERE in OD green that I bought used. I have to say the SERE is my least favorite. I just don't shoot it well and hammer grip isn't my thing. I do shoot the TAC Hammer more accurately than any other hammer grip slingshot I have tried. I was curious about how well the poly-carbonate holds up to fork and frame hits so I took a Boy Scout model out back and purposely hit the frame at least twenty times before I got one low enough to get a hand hit. All the hits on the frame did was leave a few very minor scuffs that totally disappeared when buffed with a rag. The hand hit didn't fare so well and it put an abrupt end to my experiment. Fortunately they are inexpensive enough you can pretty much try them all but if I had to give all of them up but one I would keep the Scorpion. No question you chose the best frame when you bought the Scorpion.


I've been shooting the heck outta mine for the 30 day mono-sling challenge. Incidentally, you should shoot us a good video of your collection or pictures. I love seeing people's collections and having a bunch of Bill's frames is impressive in itself.


----------



## Fiveshooter

I'll drag them all out and do that soon. All but one is black so all you are going to see in my Pocket Predator collection is a few to several of the same frames. I haven't done anything special with them other than add the titanium fast change band attachments to the models that can use them. I REALLY wish Bill would make a Scorpion that would accept them. The Universal Boy Scout, TAC Hammer, SERE and HTS can use them. Neither OTT only model or of course the Scorpion can use them. If you have either model that can use them I would suggest his option number 7 in the accessories section. I do not follow his instructions about heating them to install the brass nuts though. I use a huge vise we have at work to press them in. After I get them flush I have a short threaded 10-32 socket cap screw with a tall head to press them much deeper into the frame. The bolt head is just a little smaller in diameter than the brass nut and if you screw it in tight before pressing them in you don't put any pressure on the threads which could hurt the brass threads. Even with a huge vise, I have to use a big cheater bar to seat them at the depth I want. That is some incredibly tough plastic he uses.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Bama Murdock said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few of every model molded Pocket Predator slingshots in current production as well as a few older HDPE models. I have to say hands down the Scorpion is my favorite. I do wish he would make a new mold that could utilize the titanium fast band attachment system on a Scorpion. It really is a great band attachment system and it's a shame I can't use it on my favorite frame. If Bill would make a Scorpion design that could use the attachment plates I would be on it like a crackhead on a rock!! I think the Universal Boy Scout model is perhaps the most under rated of all the models. It's the cheapest model and feels so right in my hands it's hard to believe it's only $20. I have a few Universal Boy Scouts fitted with the titanium fast band change attachments. They are really a great feature. The day may never come for a molded Scorpion with the ability to use the fast band attachment system but I can hope. I have looked on his site a couple of times a week in the last month and the only left hand hold Scorpions left are OD Green. All other colors are right hand hold. I assume he will restock it in black left hand hold at some point. I'm not much into the different colors and every model I have is in black except a SERE in OD green that I bought used. I have to say the SERE is my least favorite. I just don't shoot it well and hammer grip isn't my thing. I do shoot the TAC Hammer more accurately than any other hammer grip slingshot I have tried. I was curious about how well the poly-carbonate holds up to fork and frame hits so I took a Boy Scout model out back and purposely hit the frame at least twenty times before I got one low enough to get a hand hit. All the hits on the frame did was leave a few very minor scuffs that totally disappeared when buffed with a rag. The hand hit didn't fare so well and it put an abrupt end to my experiment. Fortunately they are inexpensive enough you can pretty much try them all but if I had to give all of them up but one I would keep the Scorpion. No question you chose the best frame when you bought the Scorpion.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shooting the heck outta mine for the 30 day mono-sling challenge. Incidentally, you should shoot us a good video of your collection or pictures. I love seeing people's collections and having a bunch of Bill's frames is impressive in itself.
Click to expand...

What is a 30 day mono-sling challenge? If you mean shoot ONLY one frame for a whole month I'm out before I start. I know you get more consistent that way but I don't think I could go more than a couple of days shooting only one frame.


----------



## THWACK!

Today is 6/30/18. I expect my Scorpion (from Bill Hays) to arrive in just two days, so thanks for the review!

THWACK!


----------



## Fiveshooter

THWACK! said:


> Today is 6/30/18. I expect my Scorpion (from Bill Hays) to arrive in just two days, so thanks for the review!
> 
> THWACK!


You are going to love it!!


----------



## Fiveshooter

BTW Guys, I have been waiting for the left hand hold in black to come back in stock. I received an email from Daranda stating they found a box with a couple in it. I went to their site and sure enough the left hand hold in black was listed so I ordered two of them. They still show left hand hold black listed on the site so maybe they have more than a couple. I don't know if they really have more or just haven't updated the page yet. Chances are good they have more so if you have been waiting on the black one to be back in stock now may be your opportunity. If not now I am sure they will stock them again. I will want a couple in orange as well at some point. I already have 4 in black but I have said it before and I'll say it again, I am one greedy guy  I WANT THEM ALL!!!

Bill only lives a little over an hour away from me. I have never met him but the proximity sure makes for fast deliveries 

Daranda emails me tracking numbers on all my orders but by the time I read the email the package is usually already in my mailbox.


----------



## Fiveshooter

skropi said:


> An hour ago I recieved the polycarbonate Scorpion. I ordered it from Pro-Shots and the first thing I should say, is that I am very pleased with their quick and meaningful support and quick delivery. Thanks guys, I will be ordering more from you, thats for sure.
> Ok, I was a bit scared beacause everyone said how big the scorpion is, but in reality it fit my hand like a glove.
> I will never shoot a smaller/skinnier catty again.
> It came with 25/20 tbg, and a pouch that looks too soft to me. It is definitely NOT leather boot material. It is very comfortable though, and I will be on the lookout for similar leather, because I think it will aid with band longevity. Pouch dimensions also perfect for 9.5/11mm ammo.
> I banded the beast up and went for a few test rounds. Here is where I got really excited. I expected a few shots to be off, just till I accustom myself to the new catty. And..........two shots from 10m, two bottle caps hit... I shot no more, and came at once to write my review.
> This thing is sooooo comfortable I can hardly believe it. I will be ordering 1-2 more, when I have the money, just in case an alien steals it from me....
> All in all I am a happy greek
> Pics to follow shortly.


"just in case an alien steals it from me...." I would not be too surprised if that happened. I am of a mind the material is of Alien technology anyway. I know of no material from this planet that can take direct frame and fork hits like this stuff and leave only a smudge on the surface that can be shined away with a piece of cloth in seconds. This is one material I don't worry about accidental fork or frame hits with as it cleans up so it looks like it never happened in seconds. All of mine have the shiny finish and I don't think you could remove the smudge on the blasted finish models as easily. I think they would have to be re-blasted to look new again after a serious fork or frame hit.

The Scorpion design is outstanding. If you just grab it with your shooting hand it seems to automatically position itself exactly where it should. I love this model. I can't say it's my favorite slingshot but I can honestly say it's my favorite Pocket Predator model. My second favorite is the very inexpensive Universal Boyscout. The Universal Boyscout is a LOT of slingshot for a little money. I have every current production model and some of the older HDPE designs. The SERE is my least favorite but it is a favorite of many. It just doesn't feel right in my hands and I don't shoot it as well as I do his other designs. If I had to pick may favorite hammer hold design it is the TAC Hammer and I am not big on hammer hold models at all. The TAC hammer feels better in my hands and shoots better for me than any other hammer hold slingshot I have tried to date. His OTT Ranger Tac model is a very nice little compact indestructible OTT model as well. Many people prefer the cheaper TopShot and it also falls in place as it should in the hands a lot like the Scorpion does. I like the TopShot but not quite as much as the OTT Ranger TAC. My love for Pocket Predator models does not take away from the two I like best from SimpleShot. Those two are the newer molded Axiom Ocularis and the Scout. These are both excellent slingshots. I can't vouch for how well they take a fork hit since I have never had a fork or frame hit with either and I have no desire to hit one on purpose just to see what it does. I only have the Scout in the 2nd generation in black on black and an aluminum one. Both are outstanding. I have the Axiom Ocularis in just about every type made including the cast aluminum one and the flat 1/2" thick black aluminum one. ALL are outstanding. I think they stopped making the black aluminum model so it may not be replaceable. Because of this it got moved to the "Safe Queen" category. By that I mean it's not one I will be shooting. It is in perfectly new condition and since I can't find it for sale any longer I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I just logged on and finally decided I'd even be fully satisfied with a green Scorpion. Well the green are not listed so must be sold out as well. But as mentioned Black is available. I ordered a Black Scorpion Matte. Looking forward to banding it up and keeping it in my p/u.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> I just logged on and finally decided I'd even be fully satisfied with a green Scorpion. Well the green are not listed so must be sold out as well. But as mentioned Black is available. I ordered a Black Scorpion Matte. Looking forward to banding it up and keeping it in my p/u.


I bought two black ones and a couple of TopShots today. I bought the Scorpions because I simply love that frame and I bought the TopShots because.... well who can resist an ergo OTT for a mere $20?

Looks like they have plenty of right hand hold frames. My guess is they don't sell that many right hand hold frames. Good thing you bought while they still have some. I think they may be out again soon.

I believe they are waiting on a large shipment from the molder so maybe they will soon have enough for everyone. I hope so anyway because I think I will add an orange one to the crowd.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I have several Top Shots I got in trade on the forum. But was real tempted to order a Ranger OTT.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> I have several Top Shots I got in trade on the forum. But was real tempted to order a Ranger OTT.


The little Ranger OTT is one sweet little shooter. I have a few and they are great. I do occasionally hit the top of the frame and it does no damage except to my pride


----------



## Jolly Roger

All left hand hold Scorpions sold out.


----------



## THWACK!

Jolly Roger said:


> All left hand hold Scorpions sold out.


Expecting mine literally any moment ...

THWACK!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allst

I notice that no left hand Scorpions are available on the PP website. Thats a shame and I hope they will re-stock soon. hands down its the most comfortable and accurate frame that I have come across.


----------



## Jolly Roger

THWACK! said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All left hand hold Scorpions sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Expecting mine literally any moment ...
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mine will be shipped today. HTS is also sold out. Both of my HTS are pretty poly molded. Really like the g10 signed Scorpion I have. But this new Black Scorpion along with my Orange Scorpion will get thousands of rounds shot through them. Can't get enough of the cast aluminum Ranger Bill sent me. It is a real delight to shoot as is the Scorpion.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter

Allst said:


> I notice that no left hand Scorpions are available on the PP website. Thats a shame and I hope they will re-stock soon. hands down its the most comfortable and accurate frame that I have come across.


It's because JR and myself bought them ALL  Not to worry friend they will restock

When they do restock you best be on it like a crack head on a rock.

I am going to get a couple HTTS when they have them again.

My order shipped today as well but since they are just slightly over an hour by car away I will get them very soon. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## skarrd

i really love my scorpion,shoots better than i could imagine,almost aims itself.


----------



## Jolly Roger

skarrd said:


> i really love my scorpion,shoots better than i could imagine,almost aims itself.


I'm glad to read others have the same experience with the Scorpion. Especially having read so many posts that the slingshot frame makes no difference that it is all in the shooter's ability and the band set up. My brother dropped by as I was shooting my first couple dozen rounds through my poly Scorpion and asked do you ever miss? I replied sure I do but not with the Scorpion. Well I do miss with it but it is definitely my error when I do.


----------



## THWACK!

JR, it's never the slingshots fault - they are what scientists refer to as "inanimate" - they can do NOTHING by themselves.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## Fiveshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my scorpion,shoots better than i could imagine,almost aims itself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to read others have the same experience with the Scorpion. Especially having read so many posts that the slingshot frame makes no difference that it is all in the shooter's ability and the band set up. My brother dropped by as I was shooting my first couple dozen rounds through my poly Scorpion and asked do you ever miss? I replied sure I do but not with the Scorpion. Well I do miss with it but it is definitely my error when I do.
Click to expand...

When I miss with my Scorpion I know it's miss before the ball ever reaches the target area. Same with a hit. I know with that frame if I did my part right, it does it's part right. In a way I guess they all do and it really is the Archer an not the bow but it always help to have the best bow


----------



## Fiveshooter

THWACK! said:


> JR, it's never the slingshots fault - they are what scientists refer to as "inanimate" - they can do NOTHING by themselves.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> THWACK!


Yo THWACK, were did you get that picture on mt ex-wife?


----------



## Fiveshooter

Allst said:


> I notice that no left hand Scorpions are available on the PP website. Thats a shame and I hope they will re-stock soon. hands down its the most comfortable and accurate frame that I have come across.


I'm really sorry you missed out but Daranda did mention in an email some time back that all colors of the Scorpion were on order. I don't think you will have long to wait but do get what you want as soon as you see it in stock. I had asked her to notify me when they had a left hold Scorpion in black available and she did send me a heads up so I knew when to order. I ordered as soon as I read the email. My advice is to check the site every day so you won't miss out on the next batch. I noticed both the HTS and the Universal Boyscout are both sold out. They were selling the Universal Boyscout by the ten pack for $140 a week ago. If you don't have one of these I highly recommend it. It may be have a name that leads you to think it is for smaller shooters but it is a full size frame by anyone's standards. It was only a $20 frame but it is highly underrated. It's a fantastic ergo slingshot for any size hand. Like the HTS, it is not handed so it works with either hand. It's one of my all time favorite frames. I think for the asking price it's the best deal you will find on a USA made molded frame.

It's no Scorpion by any means but it sure feels and shoots good.


----------



## THWACK!

Pulled it out of the dumpster.

That's where my two ex's pictures went.

One ex was OCD, the other turned out to have Multiple Personalities, now known as Dissociative Disorder Syndrome. I look forward to the day when women have a sign on their forehead which would alert a potential suitor as to their particular mental disease, so that a guy can pick and choose. It's only fair y'know,

considering that when there's a divorce, a guy loses his house and pays outrageous alimony and child support, even for kids who are shatheads (that's past tense).

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

...and that li'l puppy is expected to arrive Thursday...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Sometimes it's not even the archer, it's the Indian.

THWACK!


----------



## Fiveshooter

THWACK! said:


> Pulled it out of the dumpster.
> 
> That's where my two ex's pictures went.
> 
> One ex was OCD, the other turned out to have Multiple Personalities, now known as Dissociative Disorder Syndrome. I look forward to the day when women have a sign on their forehead which would alert a potential suitor as to their particular mental disease, so that a guy can pick and choose. It's only fair y'know,
> 
> considering that when there's a divorce, a guy loses his house and pays outrageous alimony and child support, even for kids who are shatheads (that's past tense).
> 
> Regards,
> 
> THWACK!


Well said and I don't have a wife to see it or be offended by it. When some folks see my custom gun collection the question is generally "Are you rich or something" My response is generally "No I am single...same thing"


----------



## Jolly Roger

THWACK; Likewise, it is never the wife's/woman's fault. It is the man's fault for choosing the wrong woman. Just as choosing the right slingshot can and does enhance ones slingshot shooting ability. Especially for the amateurs who find it difficult to handle the more difficult to shoot frames or women.


----------



## Wignorant

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled it out of the dumpster.
> 
> That's where my two ex's pictures went.
> 
> One ex was OCD, the other turned out to have Multiple Personalities, now known as Dissociative Disorder Syndrome. I look forward to the day when women have a sign on their forehead which would alert a potential suitor as to their particular mental disease, so that a guy can pick and choose. It's only fair y'know,
> considering that when there's a divorce, a guy loses his house and pays outrageous alimony and child support, even for kids who are shatheads (that's past tense).
> 
> Regards,
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and I don't have a wife to see it or be offended by it. When some folks see my custom gun collection the question is generally "Are you rich or something" My response is generally "No I am single...same thing"
Click to expand...

This is the reason why my wife and I have decided to not have kids. Life is awesome as it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

?


----------



## Allst

I do not have the PP Boy Scout but I have a few frames apart from the Scorpion. I really like the Sideshooter.. It is not as comfortable in the hand as the Scorpion but it is dead on accurate and small enough to carry in the pocket.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Last year I ordered the Side Shooter and the Ranger Tac. My first PP slingshots. The only reason I did not order the Scorpion and the HTS is that I wanted the no tie band attachment option. I played around with wrap and tuck and eventually got competent at tying bands to the forks. But it was when I traded for an HTS and Orange Scorpion that I figured I needed to get serious about tying bands because the Scorpion is such a nice hand fit and sweet shooter. I ordered a new Black Matte Scorpion that should arrive this week. It has been shipped already. I'll put the Orange Scorpion in my p/u (easy to find in all the back seat clutter) and keep the Black Scorpion at Shooting Station One in front of the barn in a Playmate cooler. Station One is my first stop every morning and the furthest from the house so that gets me some 750-1,000 steps on my phone pedometer app to start the day off on the left foot.


----------



## Wignorant

Jolly Roger said:


> Last year I ordered the Side Shooter and the Ranger Tac. My first PP slingshots. The only reason I did not order the Scorpion and the HTS is that I wanted the no tie band attachment option. I played around with wrap and tuck and eventually got competent at tying bands to the forks. But it was when I traded for an HTS and Orange Scorpion that I figured I needed to get serious about tying bands because the Scorpion is such a nice hand fit and sweet shooter. I ordered a new Black Matte Scorpion that should arrive this week. It has been shipped already. I'll put the Orange Scorpion in my p/u (easy to find in all the back seat clutter) and keep the Black Scorpion at Shooting Station One in front of the barn in a Playmate cooler. Station One is my first stop every morning and the furthest from the house so that gets me some 750-1,000 steps on my phone pedometer app to start the day off on the left foot.


That's an awesome idea brother, I want some pics of the Roger compound!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

JR - regards to Sandy Koufax, if you see him - he attended my High School and played professionally in my former City of Brooklyn.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Wignorant, JR referred to a "barn" , as in KOWZ

If you'd like to see a compound, or rather the burnt out remains of one, ask Bill Hays in Waco Texas to give you a tour.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## Wignorant

THWACK! said:


> Wignorant, JR referred to a "barn" , as in KOWZ
> 
> If you'd like to see a compound, or rather the burnt out remains of one, ask Bill Hays in Waco Texas to give you a tour.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> THWACK!


I've always wondered what his property looks like. I'm hoping to expand my range out back to have a "course" but there is only so much I can do with my little property in Baltimore city. Here's the current build. Next is going to be a tarp, and B.B. return system.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

Wignorant, yours is a dream compared to my townhouse patio with a maximum shooting range of 8.4 meters. And, from the only position from which I can stand and shoot, I am mosquito bait!

Be thankful, my friend, be thankful.

Best2U,

THWACK!


----------



## Wignorant

THWACK! said:


> Wignorant, yours is a dream compared to my townhouse patio with a maximum shooting range of 8.4 meters. And, from the only position from which I can stand and shoot, I am mosquito bait!
> 
> Be thankful, my friend, be thankful.
> 
> Best2U,
> THWACK!


I think mosquitos are naturally drawn to the rubber of a sling shot because I'll be damned if I'm not getting eaten up too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

Wignorant, we'd really best become experts at slingshooting very soon before they've eaten us down to molecules!

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Wigornant: You mention a tarp. I tried that and those 3/8" and larger steel balls will tear a tarp to shreds. It is mentioned in the small catch box post using the blue barrels that a pillow case is the best back drop. Well that means that a doubled sheet is the best for a large setup like yours.

TWACK; The Sandy Koufax house is just down the road from me on the corner of Lupine Lane and Templeton road. He no longer lives there as far as I know. The house was sold a number of years ago but I don't know where he moved to.

We also had Robert Mitchum's horse ranch here which was bought out by Ed Alred of Rolling A, husband of Attorney Gloria not so Albright.

Out on Hwy. 46 was Jack Web's Hackney Horse Farm. Once upon a time James Arnes had property out near Pozo I am told.

In my teenage years, I worked (exercised race horses and colts cleaned stalls and fed) for Johnny Cash's trainer. Met Sheb Wooley aka; Ben Colder on several occasions picking up his mares being bred to Johnny's stallion.

When I was barely a teenager I had the opportunity to spend the day with Slim Pickens filming a rodeo portion of a movie at our local Fair Grounds Rodeo Arena.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Wignorant; Regarding my compound, I have a small back yard of ten acres. But the CHF limits me to the top of the hill since my heart pumps at a mere 30-35% I nearly pass out or go into heart failure if I try to walk up the hill. Usually resulting in a trip to the ER. Even have to drive the p/u down the hill to get the mail or put the trash cans out on Tuesday mornings.

even have to frive the p/u


----------



## Fiveshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> Last year I ordered the Side Shooter and the Ranger Tac. My first PP slingshots. The only reason I did not order the Scorpion and the HTS is that I wanted the no tie band attachment option. I played around with wrap and tuck and eventually got competent at tying bands to the forks. But it was when I traded for an HTS and Orange Scorpion that I figured I needed to get serious about tying bands because the Scorpion is such a nice hand fit and sweet shooter. I ordered a new Black Matte Scorpion that should arrive this week. It has been shipped already. I'll put the Orange Scorpion in my p/u (easy to find in all the back seat clutter) and keep the Black Scorpion at Shooting Station One in front of the barn in a Playmate cooler. Station One is my first stop every morning and the furthest from the house so that gets me some 750-1,000 steps on my phone pedometer app to start the day off on the left foot.


My first PP frames were the side shooters with fast band connectors. I was plenty happy with those and I still like them. As soon as I saw the molded ones on the site I went ape [email protected]#t crazy and ordered a couple of almost every model. I started shooting the Universal Boyscout first and concluded it is one darn nice frame. Them I grabbed a Scorpion and started shooting it. That's when I had what I can only call a "Eureka Moment". My hands are probably half the size of Bill's and it still felt like it was fitted just for me. I LOVE that frame. You have no idea how much I wish Pro-Shot would remake their molds based on Bill's new molded frame. I think it would be an instant sellout. Just because I would love to have a couple in molded aluminum doesn't take anything away from the molded poly-carbonate ones. It would just be really nice to own in aluminum as well.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Fiveshooter: You don't know what you are missing by not ordering the ProShot ergo cast aluminum Ranger or Taurus models. I have the Ranger and it fits exactly like the molded Scorpion. Check out the video of Daranda shooting the Taurus and the Ranger and Pocket Ranger are shown in the video as well.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> Fiveshooter: You don't know what you are missing by not ordering the ProShot ergo cast aluminum Ranger or Taurus models. I have the Ranger and it fits exactly like the molded Scorpion. Check out the video of Daranda shooting the Taurus and the Ranger and Pocket Ranger are shown in the video as well.


It looks like I will put the Ranger and Taurus on my "to buy" list. I still want them to remake the Scorpion in it's current configuration. One of the next I am buying for sure from Pro-Shot is the PPO Ocularis. I have never had any issues with the bands slipping in the plugs. I will be setting the PPO up for OTT only though. I can tell just by looking at it if I try it TTF it would be my next accidental fork hit  Fork hits on a cast aluminum frame can take quite a bit of time to fix properly.

A fork hit on Bill's molded frames is no more than a minor nuisance. On the shiny models which all of mine are a fast rub with a towel will make it disappear. Never had one make even the slightest of dents. It just leaves a smudge to buff off on the finish. I don't fork hit any of them very often and I learned all I needed to learn from trying to hit them on purpose. What I learned is if you try too many times to hit the frame while shooting you will eventually hit your hand. For that all the towel is good for is soaking up the blood. I just simply had to pee on the electric fence for myself. I am at least smart enough to not pee on it again


----------



## Fiveshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> Wignorant; Regarding my compound, I have a small back yard of ten acres. But the CHF limits me to the top of the hill since my heart pumps at a mere 30-35% I nearly pass out or go into heart failure if I try to walk up the hill. Usually resulting in a trip to the ER. Even have to drive the p/u down the hill to get the mail or put the trash cans out on Tuesday mornings.
> 
> even have to frive the p/u


JR my Friend I have heart issues too. I am 60 years old now but when I was 45 years old I had a stent procedure go wrong as they placed the stent at a branch artery and managed to close off a healthy artery. This caused an immediate and quite severe heart attack. They kept me in an induced coma for three days to allow a little healing time. The heart attack cost me about a third of my heart function. I realized right away the doctor I used was a quack at best. No telling how many people he has killed. At any rate, I am one of those rare folks that stents don't work on and the one he put in started closing rapidly. I sought out the same doctor Dick Chaney used. As it turns out his specialty is stents so I got 5 more from him. For a couple of months I felt better but all five of those started closing which would have meant certain death. I was in such bad shape I could not walk across a room without a rest stop. I went to the Baylor Heart Hospital in Dallas, TX to have some tests ran and they told me there was bad news and some good news. The bad news was all the stents were closing and if I didn't get bypass surgery almost immediately I would surely die. He said the good news was IF I could survive over the weekend they could get me in for the surgery the next Monday. Needless to say I spent the weekend pretty much laying down. I made it through the bypass surgery and 15 years later I can walk for miles, I can peddle my peddle kayak faster and further than my 34 year old son can peddle the same exact model. (We both have matching Native Watercraft Slayer Propel models you pedal like a bike). The doctor that botched the original stent procedure no longer has a license to practice medicine at all. (Name withheld to protect the guilty) What I learned from all this is if the doctor you get specializes in stent procedures then that is what you "need". If the doctor specializes in bypass surgery then that is what you "need". I guess I have very little faith in the medical industry. It is loaded with incompetent people and those people cause more deaths each year than one could possibly imagine. There are statistics out there but they would not be accurate because many of the deaths caused by a medical professional get logged as something else. I think hospitals go to great extremes to cover up mistakes that can get them sued. I do hope you find the help you need for your heart condition Sir. I have a local doctor I have been seeing monthly and I have total trust in him. If it were not for my current doctor I expect my life would have ended several years ago.


----------



## THWACK!

Wow, you guys have been through a lot and have a lot for which to be thankful.

I get a mosquito bite, and I ask "Why me?"

Best2u,

THWACK!


----------



## Allst

Many of us are at the age where we need good doctors. Just enjoy the shooting and life while you can.


----------



## THWACK!

...and be respectful of others, even if you don't agree with them...

...or if they're just plain ugly, or smell bad, or whatever, because you could have been that person, but for the grace of Grace Kelly, who married the King of Monaco.

Happy fourth -

THWACK!


----------



## skarrd

Happy after the 4th to everyone! playing around with the Scorp today and even tho it is a lefty i tried it right handed,fits ok,aims ok,and i can hit [and miss] just as well either hand,now my left eye isnt as good as my right eye,or maybe its just less bad than the left either way this is an amazing SS,IMHO.anyone else shoot these ambidexterously?


----------



## THWACK!

no

THWACK!


----------



## Fiveshooter

My latest order from Pocket Predator arrived today. I just pulled out the 4 bags of free 3/8" steel that came with the 4 slingshots and added them to my shooting batch. I put about 50 in a local pond yesterday. It seems no matter how many I shoot away and because I get full recovery from my catch barrels my collection of 3/8" steel balls keeps growing. I still have 2 boxes of 5,000 each and two sealed bags of 1,000 each that I have yet to break out. Well I did cut the tape on the 5,000 count boxes and take a peak inside each just to make sure there was really 3/8" balls in them before leaving eBay feedback. At this rate I don't think I will ever run out. Guess it doesn't hurt to have a couple or twelve thousand laying around. Never know when I will take a bag full to the park pond or in my kayak on the lake for boredom relief


----------



## Fiveshooter

skarrd said:


> Happy after the 4th to everyone! playing around with the Scorp today and even tho it is a lefty i tried it right handed,fits ok,aims ok,and i can hit [and miss] just as well either hand,now my left eye isnt as good as my right eye,or maybe its just less bad than the left either way this is an amazing SS,IMHO.anyone else shoot these ambidexterously?


Are you normally a right hand hold shooter or just experimenting by holding a left hand frame in your right hand? Ive not tried it but it seems like it would feel pretty strange to hold a left hand Scorpion in my right hand. The Scorpion is one that looks less ambidextrous than most any I have seen. Just curious?


----------



## Jolly Roger

My new Black Matte Scorpion also arrived this afternoon. Wow, took a chance and did something different by paying $1 more for the Matte finish. Sure glad I spent that extra $1.00. The Black Matte finish is sure nice. Looks like g10 or some custom material giving the Scorpion a Custom Look rather than a shinny black plastic molded look. If it had a signature on it it would pass for a custom premolded Scorpion. Made me wonder what the other Matte colors look like, esp. the green. Couldn't wait. I it came all banded up so I shot a dozen rounds through it and no noticeable difference from the Orange Scorpion as would be expected but sure a different look to it while aiming down the top band with black vs. orange frame. Really do not need another Scorpion but certainly I bought this one. I like the long black paracord lanyard it came with long enough to double wrap around my wrist while shooting.


----------



## skarrd

Fiveshooter said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy after the 4th to everyone! playing around with the Scorp today and even tho it is a lefty i tried it right handed,fits ok,aims ok,and i can hit [and miss] just as well either hand,now my left eye isnt as good as my right eye,or maybe its just less bad than the left either way this is an amazing SS,IMHO.anyone else shoot these ambidexterously?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you normally a right hand hold shooter or just experimenting by holding a left hand frame in your right hand? Ive not tried it but it seems like it would feel pretty strange to hold a left hand Scorpion in my right hand. The Scorpion is one that looks less ambidextrous than most any I have seen. Just curious?
Click to expand...

I hold left hand and was just curious as to why [just my nature] it was designated only a lefty,it does feel a little strange,curve of the handle and all,but pinky finger goes in same as left handed,and despite my eyes it shoots pretty much the same. now my woman,who has much smaller hands than mine said it did feel awkward in her right hand,and she wouldn't shoot it .it was just acuriousity thing tho.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Plenty of right hand hold Scorpions on the PP website.


----------



## THWACK!

Jolly Roger said:


> Last year I ordered the Side Shooter and the Ranger Tac. My first PP slingshots. The only reason I did not order the Scorpion and the HTS is that I wanted the no tie band attachment option. I played around with wrap and tuck and eventually got competent at tying bands to the forks. But it was when I traded for an HTS and Orange Scorpion that I figured I needed to get serious about tying bands because the Scorpion is such a nice hand fit and sweet shooter. I ordered a new Black Matte Scorpion that should arrive this week. It has been shipped already. I'll put the Orange Scorpion in my p/u (easy to find in all the back seat clutter) and keep the Black Scorpion at Shooting Station One in front of the barn in a Playmate cooler. Station One is my first stop every morning and the furthest from the house so that gets me some 750-1,000 steps on my phone pedometer app to start the day off on the left foot.


JR,

Do/does your Scorpion(s) have fine cracks such as those in the images I'll attempt to attach?


----------



## Fiveshooter

THWACK! said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I ordered the Side Shooter and the Ranger Tac. My first PP slingshots. The only reason I did not order the Scorpion and the HTS is that I wanted the no tie band attachment option. I played around with wrap and tuck and eventually got competent at tying bands to the forks. But it was when I traded for an HTS and Orange Scorpion that I figured I needed to get serious about tying bands because the Scorpion is such a nice hand fit and sweet shooter. I ordered a new Black Matte Scorpion that should arrive this week. It has been shipped already. I'll put the Orange Scorpion in my p/u (easy to find in all the back seat clutter) and keep the Black Scorpion at Shooting Station One in front of the barn in a Playmate cooler. Station One is my first stop every morning and the furthest from the house so that gets me some 750-1,000 steps on my phone pedometer app to start the day off on the left foot.
> 
> 
> 
> JR,
> 
> Do/does your Scorpion(s) have fine cracks such as those in the images I'll attempt to attach?
Click to expand...

I am not JR but I have probably 25 to 35 PP molded frames in various styles. They were all bought in the shiny finish. A couple do exhibit one or two very shallow surface imperfection lines. The pictures of those look to be just that and not real cracks. Look it over very close and try and determine if it is just surface lines from a not so good molding job. If they are just surface lines there isn't anything to worry about other than the looks. That said, that one has so many it should have been put in the scrap pile and not sold. Even though it would be plenty safe to shoot if they are just shallow surface lines I would not want that going out the door with my name on it. If they are surface scratches only you could sand them all out and have it sandblasted again to give it a mat finish. That's more work than you should have to do for something new though. If he had left hand hold available I think I would send him the pictures and ask for a replacement.


----------



## THWACK!

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I ordered the Side Shooter and the Ranger Tac. My first PP slingshots. The only reason I did not order the Scorpion and the HTS is that I wanted the no tie band attachment option. I played around with wrap and tuck and eventually got competent at tying bands to the forks. But it was when I traded for an HTS and Orange Scorpion that I figured I needed to get serious about tying bands because the Scorpion is such a nice hand fit and sweet shooter. I ordered a new Black Matte Scorpion that should arrive this week. It has been shipped already. I'll put the Orange Scorpion in my p/u (easy to find in all the back seat clutter) and keep the Black Scorpion at Shooting Station One in front of the barn in a Playmate cooler. Station One is my first stop every morning and the furthest from the house so that gets me some 750-1,000 steps on my phone pedometer app to start the day off on the left foot.
> 
> 
> 
> JR,
> 
> Do/does your Scorpion(s) have fine cracks such as those in the images I'll attempt to attach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not JR but I have probably 25 to 35 PP molded frames in various styles. They were all bought in the shiny finish. A couple do exhibit one or two very shallow surface imperfection lines. The pictures of those look to be just that and not real cracks. Look it over very close and try and determine if it is just surface lines from a not so good molding job. If they are just surface lines there isn't anything to worry about other than the looks. That said, that one has so many it should have been put in the scrap pile and not sold. Even though it would be plenty safe to shoot if they are just shallow surface lines I would not want that going out the door with my name on it. If they are surface scratches only you could sand them all out and have it sandblasted again to give it a mat finish. That's more work that you should have to do for something new though. If he had left hand hold available I think I would send him the pictures and ask for a replacement.
Click to expand...

Many thanks, Fiveshooter for your response.

I sent an email to Bill with the same images and inquired as to my options.

I noticed the cracks as I was sanding the two top sprues which had been finished, shall I say, less-than-satisfactorily, before shipment.

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger

No, mine are fine. But they all do have that little telltale circle on them. As far as cracks go, I can't see the cracks in your pictures.


----------



## THWACK!

Jolly Roger said:


> No, mine are fine. But they all do have that little telltale circle on them. As far as cracks go, I can't see the cracks in your pictures.


Thanks, JR for your response.

Fiveshooter sees the cracks in the images.

I'm awaiting the response to an email which i sent to Bill H.

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Like Fivrshooter points out those are not cracks. Just surface lines.


----------



## Wignorant

Looking forward to trying out a pocket predator sling one day soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

RE: the fine cracks I found on my Scorpion.

Daranda Hays says that the horizontal cracks running by the circle are "point stress" cracks and are normal BUT

that she wants me to return the Scorpion for a refund since the crack running through the "U", that is, front to back between the forks is abnormal and should not have occurred. It is difficult to see, so I used a Sharpie marker to show everyone where it is.

THWACK!


----------



## Jolly Roger

I took a close look at my three Scorpions this morning and thankfully they do not show lines like the ones you found. Just can't get over how great the molded Scorpion fits my hand and how accurate I can shoot it. If I could just match up my limited skills to that of the Scorpion it would be just great. I finally found a molded plastic slingshot that I really like.


----------



## skropi

Mine has the same lines, but I guess sending it to the US just isn't worth it.


----------



## THWACK!

SKROPI -

If yours has the crack going through the fork, front to back, between the sprues, it may not be safe to use - I was told by Daranda Hays to send it back for a refund.

I suppose that it shouldn't have left the factory or Pocket Predator without a more careful inspection, pretty much what Fiveshooter said.

I found all of the cracks while carefully sanding down the sprues to be level with their surrounding area. Otherwise, at any further distance, the cracks are difficult to see.

Best2U,

THWACK!


----------



## skropi

I will contact them then and see what they have to suggest. Thanks for the heads up, I thought the frame was safe, now I am.not sure.


----------



## THWACK!

skropi said:


> I will contact them then and see what they have to suggest. Thanks for the heads up, I thought the frame was safe, now I am.not sure.


Certainly better safe than slingshot -sorry. Send to them the clearest photos possible.

Greece! Conjours up the great ones from the great Greek Empire -

Maimonides, Sophocles, Socrates, Herpes, and Testicles.

My, those were the golden days!

THWACK!


----------



## Allst

Sorry about all the worrisome cracks.

Of to do some shooting this afternoon. Ordered a black Scorpion from Daranda Hayes. Should be arriving next week.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

THWACK! said:


> RE: the fine cracks I found on my Scorpion.
> 
> Daranda Hays says that the horizontal cracks running by the circle are "point stress" cracks and are normal BUT
> that she wants me to return the Scorpion for a refund since the crack running through the "U", that is, front to back between the forks is abnormal and should not have occurred. It is difficult to see, so I used a Sharpie marker to show everyone where it is.
> 
> THWACK!


Dangit. My PolyScorp has been freaking me out since I got it. It has more lines and 'chew marks' on it than my 90 year old grandmother. I have shot it well, but now I am getting nervous that I am going to crush my windpipe with a funky Scorpion. I had planned to unband and sand it down. I think that I am going to take a pen to it and mail it back to PP with a 5$ bill for an evaluation. If they conclude it is just an ugly Poly Scorpion then I will ask them to 'make it prettier' and mail it back. If they think it is too ugly then they can use the $5 to mail me a replacement when they have it. I know PP can see this post, but this isn't Public Harassment to get what I want. It is Public Notification that selling a product is like performing for an audience. Hundreds of shooters have been to the Pocket Predator Show. On that recommendation I went to the show myself. After the show was over I felt like maybe they didn't want to perform that night, or maybe I got a 'Late Friday before Superbowl' molded PolyScorp from the FNG who started on the job two weeks prior to my order. Customer Service Departments were designed for companies that do not create technically perfect products that they would wish their mothers to own. My only true saving grace is that I am able to shoot well with a few different types on slings now so I am going to be more patient in my future purchases even if it is the Holy Grail of molded slings.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

I just watched a movie on you tube called Fire Birds 1991 staring Nicolas Cage, Tommy Lee and Sean Young. I now know where the Scorpion got its name. In this movie, the Apache is the only flying machine made that could take down the Scorpion. I'm now looking forward to the next Pocket Predator Slingshot called The Apache. Gotta be something special to beat the Scorpion, molding lines and all. Or maybe it has already been made and got named The Ergo Cast Aluminum Ranger, aka; The Python


----------



## THWACK!

Jolly Roger said:


> I just watched a movie on you tube called Fire Birds 1991 staring Nicolas Cage, Tommy Lee and Sean Young. I now know where the Scorpion got its name. In this movie, the Apache is the only flying machine made that could take down the Scorpion. I'm now looking forward to the next Pocket Predator Slingshot called The Apache. Gotta be something special to beat the Scorpion, molding lines and all. Or maybe it has already been made and got named The Ergo Cast Aluminum Ranger, aka; The Python


Have you noticed that many things these days, especially slingshots, have military/tactical terminology? I guess it's supposed to be a selling point/marketing tool, appealing to "manhood". Strangely enough, the slingshots could be named "Melvin" or "Gildersleeve" and still shoot the same - and they wouldn't care if they're named or not.

Seems ridiculous to me. That's like my brother saying to me that he's an only child Weird. I never had a brother to begin with.

Go figure.

THWACK!


----------



## 3danman

THWACK! said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched a movie on you tube called Fire Birds 1991 staring Nicolas Cage, Tommy Lee and Sean Young. I now know where the Scorpion got its name. In this movie, the Apache is the only flying machine made that could take down the Scorpion. I'm now looking forward to the next Pocket Predator Slingshot called The Apache. Gotta be something special to beat the Scorpion, molding lines and all. Or maybe it has already been made and got named The Ergo Cast Aluminum Ranger, aka; The Python
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that many things these days, especially slingshots, have military/tactical terminology? I guess it's supposed to be a selling point/marketing tool, appealing to "manhood". Strangely enough, the slingshots could be named "Melvin" or "Gildersleeve" and still shoot the same - and they wouldn't care if they're named or not.
> 
> Seems ridiculous to me. That's like my brother saying to me that he's an only child Weird. I never had a brother to begin with.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

I never did like the Pocket Predator marketing scheme. No wonder people say their slingshots came from Bill Hays and not Pocket Predator. Yikes. Some people hunt with them and that's fine, but marketing slingshots as tactical killing tools isn't exactly helping our name in my opinion.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Mojave Mo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: the fine cracks I found on my Scorpion.
> 
> Daranda Hays says that the horizontal cracks running by the circle are "point stress" cracks and are normal BUT
> that she wants me to return the Scorpion for a refund since the crack running through the "U", that is, front to back between the forks is abnormal and should not have occurred. It is difficult to see, so I used a Sharpie marker to show everyone where it is.
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit. My PolyScorp has been freaking me out since I got it. It has more lines and 'chew marks' on it than my 90 year old grandmother. I have shot it well, but now I am getting nervous that I am going to crush my windpipe with a funky Scorpion. I had planned to unband and sand it down. I think that I am going to take a pen to it and mail it back to PP with a 5$ bill for an evaluation. If they conclude it is just an ugly Poly Scorpion then I will ask them to 'make it prettier' and mail it back. If they think it is too ugly then they can use the $5 to mail me a replacement when they have it. I know PP can see this post, but this isn't Public Harassment to get what I want. It is Public Notification that selling a product is like performing for an audience. Hundreds of shooters have been to the Pocket Predator Show. On that recommendation I went to the show myself. After the show was over I felt like maybe they didn't want to perform that night, or maybe I got a 'Late Friday before Superbowl' molded PolyScorp from the FNG who started on the job two weeks prior to my order. Customer Service Departments were designed for companies that do not create technically perfect products that they would wish their mothers to own. My only true saving grace is that I am able to shoot well with a few different types on slings now so I am going to be more patient in my future purchases even if it is the Holy Grail of molded slings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I know I said I have only noticed a couple of them on one of mine but all are polished and maybe it's the mat finishes that make them stand out to the eye. I have not studied the surfaces on them to really check closely for imperfections . I still think they are all just surface imperfections and pose no threat of breakage under any weight band you could pull. The material is so tough I think it would take a real crack through the material to ever be a danger. There has to be thousands of them out there by now and I have yet to hear or read of a single failure of any kind. I'm no rocket scientist but if any had failed for any reason I think we would have heard something about it. The internet, social media, YouTube and forums generally spread word of things like that pretty fast. I am going to go on shooting mine as usual but just for my own curiosity I am going to really inspect them all very closely. If I see anything on any of them that looks like it may be a real crack in the material I'll take a picture and then start sanding on it to see how deep it does go. Given the small cost of them, I would not be sending any back. I know the whole operation of banding, packing and shipping is done just between Bill and Daranda so there is only so much time they can spend on looking for surface imperfections and I don't think the sales are really generating a big income for them versus the amount of work they put into it. I also know Bill has scrapped some batches at his own loss because he did not feel they were up to par. That alone tells me he puts our safety above profits. The last thing I want to see is an internet fueled panic causing a lot of returns unless there really is a danger shooting them. Such a thing would do little in the way of motivating them to produce more designs for us to have. We may never get that "Apache" model if they lose motivation to continue with the process and production of molded slingshots. If you have the time at some point maybe go to his site and read the story behind the molding process becoming a reality and perhaps read the entire saga on at this link:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/46518-finally-the-next-step-begins/

I believe Bill has gone through a lot already to get the molded slingshots to become a reality. I want to see him and his wife continue with more models. I do really like their products but I don't promote their products above all others. I would not want any needless internet scares to harm his reputation. Most that really know me also know I buy just about every brand or model that catches my eye as long as I have the cash on hand to do it with.

I buy a lot from China but made in the USA still has a lot of meaning to me. Made in Texas.... now that's priceless


----------



## Bill Hays

Guys, those are not cracks.

Any time you mold something more than 1/2" thick, and especially with irregular shapes (curves) you will get some shrinkage lines on the surface of the product.

They occur when the outside is cooled but the center is still cooling causing an uneven temperature between the two areas and it results in tiny wrinkles on the surface.

I could have opted for a hollow slingshot and a perfect exterior, but instead went with a solid molding. But since the Scorpion and all the others are 3/4" or thicker (except for the archery plates) they will ALL have those tiny wrinkle lines.

Those lines are absolutely nothing to worry about.

Also, there will be a very small line in almost the dead center of each piece.... that is because there are two fill points (sprues) on each slingshot... the small line is where the two fills come together.


----------



## Bill Hays

THWACK!, on 08 Jul 2018 - 6:59 PM, said:

Jolly Roger, on 08 Jul 2018 - 6:32 PM, said:

I just watched a movie on you tube called Fire Birds 1991 staring Nicolas Cage, Tommy Lee and Sean Young. I now know where the Scorpion got its name. In this movie, the Apache is the only flying machine made that could take down the Scorpion. I'm now looking forward to the next Pocket Predator Slingshot called The Apache. Gotta be something special to beat the Scorpion, molding lines and all. Or maybe it has already been made and got named The Ergo Cast Aluminum Ranger, aka; The Python

Have you noticed that many things these days, especially slingshots, have military/tactical terminology? I guess it's supposed to be a selling point/marketing tool, appealing to "manhood". Strangely enough, the slingshots could be named "Melvin" or "Gildersleeve" and still shoot the same - and they wouldn't care if they're named or not.

Seems ridiculous to me. That's like my brother saying to me that he's an only child Weird. I never had a brother to begin with.

Go figure.

THWACK!

I never did like the Pocket Predator marketing scheme. No wonder people say their slingshots came from Bill Hays and not Pocket Predator. Yikes. Some people hunt with them and that's fine, but marketing slingshots as tactical killing tools isn't exactly helping our name in my opinion.

/////////////////////////////////////////////////

Every member of my family that has been able to serve in the military or in a similar civil servant role, has done so... My calling certain models of slingshots a military inspired name is to honor and recognize those that serve.

If it makes you uneasy to use something that was named in honor of a person or of a group that has served with distinction... that is your prerogative.

We will not be changing the names of any of our slingshots to take on a more "politically correct" role in some people's eyes.

It is no secret that we give discounts and encourage the use of slingshots by any and all who have chosen to serve... And as a result

we've had slingshots with troops all over the world... mostly used as we suggest, for rest and relaxation, taking out the occasional varmint like camel spiders and other "nasties".... and of course they've been used for other things as well, some we can talk about and some we can't!


----------



## skropi

Bill Hays said:


> Guys, those are not cracks.
> Any time you mold something more than 1/2" thick, and especially with irregular shapes (curves) you will get some shrinkage lines on the surface of the product.
> They occur when the outside is cooled but the center is still cooling causing an uneven temperature between the two areas and it results in tiny wrinkles on the surface.
> 
> I could have opted for a hollow slingshot and a perfect exterior, but instead went with a solid molding. But since the Scorpion and all the others are 3/4" or thicker (except for the archery plates) they will ALL have those tiny wrinkle lines.
> Those lines are absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> Also, there will be a very small line in almost the dead center of each piece.... that is because there are two fill points (sprues) on each slingshot... the small line is where the two fills come together.


I was almost sure those lines are nothing to worry about, but THWACK was requested to send back his, so I was a bit worried. So, this line that he showed, going through the forks, is safe?


----------



## Fiveshooter

skropi said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, those are not cracks.
> Any time you mold something more than 1/2" thick, and especially with irregular shapes (curves) you will get some shrinkage lines on the surface of the product.
> They occur when the outside is cooled but the center is still cooling causing an uneven temperature between the two areas and it results in tiny wrinkles on the surface.
> 
> I could have opted for a hollow slingshot and a perfect exterior, but instead went with a solid molding. But since the Scorpion and all the others are 3/4" or thicker (except for the archery plates) they will ALL have those tiny wrinkle lines.
> Those lines are absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> Also, there will be a very small line in almost the dead center of each piece.... that is because there are two fill points (sprues) on each slingshot... the small line is where the two fills come together.
> 
> 
> 
> I was almost sure those lines are nothing to worry about, but THWACK was requested to send back his, so I was a bit worried. So, this line that he showed, going through the forks, is safe?
Click to expand...

I still think it is just a surface imperfection and probably perfectly safe. I believe it is just in an area that maybe doesn't normally occur and they want it back to look into it. As I said earlier, the material is so tough it would take a real crack through the thing to pose a threat. I expect they will sand it to see how deep id goes and I hope they (Pocket Predator) will report their findings. Chances are very good it would take a minimal depth of sanding to make it completely gone. I say we wait and see what Pocket Predator has to say about it once they get a chance to look into it. Anything prior to that is just pure speculation including what I am writing now. I do know if it were mine I would do the sanding myself and not return it. I do not have any mat finished ones to try to refinish but you can get fork or frame hit smudges off by just rubbing the area with a cloth. I only know this because I intentionally both fork and frame hit a Universal Boyscout several times when I got my first order. I was only using the bands that came with it and not using a long draw but I could never get anything more to happen to the frame with hits except light scuffs. All these buffed out in seconds. I just had to see what it would do for myself. To the frame the damage was nothing more than smudges. I did however get a little careless trying frame hits and hit my own hand. The hand hit didn't buff out. It did bleed a bit and was the end of my experiment. It's not something I would recommend anyone do nor something I would repeat. I was wearing safety glasses at the time but I guess I'm lucky one of the balls being deflected by a fork or frame hit didn't take out a window.

While shooting indoors (Not with a Pocket Predator) I did have a 3/8" ball slip ether over or under one of those really small Chinese microfiber pouches with the little "V" notches on both sides of the pouch and it took out a mirror. I am not going to stop shooting indoors but I have stopped using those tiny little pouches altogether. I am sure they would be perfectly fine with 1/4" or so size steel or maybe even with larger ammo in the hands of a more competent shooter than myself. I just know they do pose some danger with 3/8" ammo in my hands so I will never use one again. I didn't bother to measure the width of the pouch after the "V" shapes were cut but I believe it was no more than 3/8" of pouch width in the center. I can't measure it now because it and every small microfiber pouch I have with those cuts top and bottom were thrown in the trash. Replacing one mirror was enough for me. That incident could have gone much worse. It could have hit a person instead of a mirror. I feel lucky it was only a mirror.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I was waiting for Bill to chime in and give us the real deal info. I know that on my three Scorpions I can barely see the lines if I really concentrate and look hard. I've had a Stone Spear molded SPS break at the fork tip from a fork hit and come flying back hitting me in the upper lip. That ain't nice. I have the utmost confidence in Pocket Performance molded slingshots esp. after watching the stress testing Bill puts his prototypes through.

I don't usually enjoy watching war movies or any extremely violent movies for that matter. I saw enough of that stuff in my 29 years of law enforcement. But when I saw that the Fire Bird movie was about the Scorpion I got into it big time and really enjoyed it to the max. I had a brother who fought in Korea and a cousin who was one of the first Green Berets so have heard plenty of war stories and have the utmost respect for those two guys and the many others who I had the honor of riding the Rio Grand with in the U.S.B.P. chasing Tonks. I managed to have a 2S Student Deferment during the Vietnam war. And I am glad I chose that route and didn't come back home in a body bag like thousands did. When asked if I was in the Service I reply yes. I served my time in the United States Immigration and Naturalization Service protecting the border as a front line of defense for our Great country.

When it comes to slingshot names, I like to know that they do represent something rather than just some cute moniker stuck on there to appease the politically correct and faint at heart. After all slingshots are not toys. However, I just had an interesting story tell about toys. I received an order from Pro Shot in the UK that was labeled Metal Toy on the outside of the package. I had to sign for it and the Postal worker asked it I was expecting a metal toy. When I opened the package the instruction book and warnings admonished that This is Not a Toy. I thought about how Customs would have responded to the description on the package not matching up with the inside statements.

Anyway, I am proud to be a customer of Pocket Predator and if you don't believe that slingshots can be used as weapons of mass destruction watch Bill's video of him shooting grass hoppers with a slingshot. Just like hunting and herding dogs that are no longer used for their intended purposes but have become household pets instead just wishing and waiting for the chance to display their instincts. Guilty as charged. I have an Australian Shepherd who is nothing more than my big buddy. And I only shoot my slingshots at targets in the catch box rather than carry it in my Tricky Bag for non lethal self defense purpose like I did on the El Paso border.

Enough said.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I can accept this explanation without quarrel and appreciate the time you took to address this (probably for the teenth time or so) in the court of public opinion. The reality to this riddle is that if I am hitting my target, I could give a flying squirrel what it looks like buried in my hand.

I am still a newbie here, and loud voices do affect me. So far as a member of this forum I have been able to correct the following personal 'issues' in my sling life.

1---I don't break glass bottles on public land.

2---I wear eye protection.

3---I use a catchbox.

4---A sling designer I am not.

5---I never say the words 'F*** H**'.

Thanks for saving me $5 bucks!

Mojave Mo


----------



## Bill Hays

This whole thing is really my fault.

Lately, I've been preoccupied with the new designs and getting everything ready to set up properly for the mold makers... So I haven't been reading any emails or doing anything much in the finishing area where it concerns cleaning up tool marks left over from cutting the sprues.

So Daranda has been simply grabbing what's available and sending it out.

As it turns out, Daranda received several emails from a customer (turns out to be Thwack) who expected his slingshot the next day after his order was placed... even though he is over 1000 miles away.... and this confusion started because Daranda sends an email to the customer immediately after she reads the receipt from Paypal, stating that the slingshot will be shipped the next day... meaning that it will be literally shipped out the next day, not that it will arrive the next day.

After a slingshot is shipped it's up to the Postal Service to deliver in the most timely manner... Which we always thought was kind of an "understood" thing.

As it turns out, Daranda actually sent off Thwack's package that day instead of the next day, because the mail was running late and she was able to get it done.... Sooooo, the tracking showed the package to have left here that day, and I guess Thwack thought that meant he was going to receive it the next day instead... I don't know, but that's what I'm guessing.

Anyway... after a couple of long irate letters from Thwack explaining how upset he was about not receiving his slingshot the next day and so forth... and Daranda telling me one night about the letters... I simply told her, "You don't need the hassle, refund the guy".

She neglected to tell me about the whole "crack" that's really a minuscule wrinkle situation... I guess she was already in refund mode at that point.

Anyway, I'll be around more in a couple of weeks... right now I'm still trying to get the next gen going right.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Bill Hays said:


> This whole thing is really my fault.
> 
> Lately, I've been preoccupied with the new designs and getting everything ready to set up properly for the mold makers... So I haven't been reading any emails or doing anything much in the finishing area where it concerns cleaning up tool marks left over from cutting the sprues.
> 
> So Daranda has been simply grabbing what's available and sending it out.
> 
> As it turns out, Daranda received several emails from a customer (turns out to be Thwack) who expected his slingshot the next day after his order was placed... even though he is over 1000 miles away.... and this confusion started because Daranda sends an email to the customer immediately after she reads the receipt from Paypal, stating that the slingshot will be shipped the next day... meaning that it will be literally shipped out the next day, not that it will arrive the next day.
> 
> After a slingshot is shipped it's up to the Postal Service to deliver in the most timely manner... Which we always thought was kind of an "understood" thing.
> 
> As it turns out, Daranda actually sent off Thwack's package that day instead of the next day, because the mail was running late and she was able to get it done.... Sooooo, the tracking showed the package to have left here that day, and I guess Thwack thought that meant he was going to receive it the next day instead... I don't know, but that's what I'm guessing.
> 
> Anyway... after a couple of long irate letters from Thwack explaining how upset he was about not receiving his slingshot the next day and so forth... and Daranda telling me one night about the letters... I simply told her, "You don't need the hassle, refund the guy".
> 
> She neglected to tell me about the whole "crack" that's really a minuscule wrinkle situation... I guess she was already in refund mode at that point.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be around more in a couple of weeks... right now I'm still trying to get the next gen going right.


In almost every case my orders are generally on my front door on the same day or worst case the next business day after I get the email from Daranda. I know it is because of the proximity between Waco and my home. I could drive there in a little over an hour so priority mail gets from your place to my door very fast.

Good to know you are working on more designs for us...... That's a half lie... good to know you are working on more designs for ME 

BTW Thwack thinking it would arrive so fast may be partly my fault because I have posted before how fast I get my orders without going into the proximity involved in me getting them so fast. If anyone got the idea you would get them the next day anyplace in the US from one of my posts I am very sorry.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Bill Hays said:


> THWACK!, on 08 Jul 2018 - 6:59 PM, said:
> 
> Jolly Roger, on 08 Jul 2018 - 6:32 PM, said:
> 
> I just watched a movie on you tube called Fire Birds 1991 staring Nicolas Cage, Tommy Lee and Sean Young. I now know where the Scorpion got its name. In this movie, the Apache is the only flying machine made that could take down the Scorpion. I'm now looking forward to the next Pocket Predator Slingshot called The Apache. Gotta be something special to beat the Scorpion, molding lines and all. Or maybe it has already been made and got named The Ergo Cast Aluminum Ranger, aka; The Python
> 
> Have you noticed that many things these days, especially slingshots, have military/tactical terminology? I guess it's supposed to be a selling point/marketing tool, appealing to "manhood". Strangely enough, the slingshots could be named "Melvin" or "Gildersleeve" and still shoot the same - and they wouldn't care if they're named or not.
> 
> Seems ridiculous to me. That's like my brother saying to me that he's an only child Weird. I never had a brother to begin with.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> I never did like the Pocket Predator marketing scheme. No wonder people say their slingshots came from Bill Hays and not Pocket Predator. Yikes. Some people hunt with them and that's fine, but marketing slingshots as tactical killing tools isn't exactly helping our name in my opinion.
> 
> /////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> Every member of my family that has been able to serve in the military or in a similar civil servant role, has done so... My calling certain models of slingshots a military inspired name is to honor and recognize those that serve.
> 
> If it makes you uneasy to use something that was named in honor of a person or of a group that has served with distinction... that is your prerogative.
> 
> We will not be changing the names of any of our slingshots to take on a more "politically correct" role in some people's eyes.
> 
> It is no secret that we give discounts and encourage the use of slingshots by any and all who have chosen to serve... And as a result
> 
> we've had slingshots with troops all over the world... mostly used as we suggest, for rest and relaxation, taking out the occasional varmint like camel spiders and other "nasties".... and of course they've been used for other things as well, some we can talk about and some we can't!


I am NEVER going to make and sell slingshots. That said I know what I would name 3 models.

The least expensive: "Maybegonnahitit"

The middle of the road: " Prollygonnahitit"

The top of the line: "Gonnahitit"


----------



## skropi

Thanks for the heads up Bill, I was almost sure those wrinkles were a non issue, but I am glad that now I am really sure  
I also emailed Daranda, and she did put my mind at ease, as she explained why those lines came to be.


----------



## THWACK!

Okay, we're going to clear the air on this matter.

You will find attached the emails I sent to PP, which expresses my frustration with the postal service on two occasions, not angst against PP. You will note that I said in one of them that I realize that when the postal system does not meet their published "expected by" delivery date that I know it's not PP's fault - and I wrote that in UPPER CASE letters, so there would be no misunderstand - yet Bill says the I sent long irate letters about me not receiving the ss the next day. There was no "irate" directed at PP - again, it was me venting dissatisfaction with the postal service. As a matter of fact, you'll read that I wrote that if PP was receiving many complaints about the postal service, PP may want to use another service, so that it doesn't reflect upon them. You'll also read in my email that I support their mom and pop, made in American business and have always wished them well.

Read the letters, carefully, and you'll see, in black and white, that I had/have no grudge with PP, and indeed encourage their success.

Now then - Bill, in his post, put "THWACK!" as the poster who wrote "I never did like the PP marketing scheme" . Wrong again. The poster of that was "3danman". So, don't misquote me. And personally, I don't care what one names his products, it's not my business. MY post was just to say how often military/tactical terms are used these, as we see in slingshot names, and as we've seen in so-called survival gear and other gear.

I served in the military during the Vietnam Era, I retired from NYPD, I then served as and retired from being a bailiff for a large county judicial system. I've worn uniforms for most of my adult life - just to let you know where I'm coming from.

THWACK!

READ THE LETTERS!


----------



## THWACK!

Jolly Roger said:


> I was waiting for Bill to chime in and give us the real deal info. I know that on my three Scorpions I can barely see the lines if I really concentrate and look hard. I've had a Stone Spear molded SPS break at the fork tip from a fork hit and come flying back hitting me in the upper lip. That ain't nice. I have the utmost confidence in Pocket Performance molded slingshots esp. after watching the stress testing Bill puts his prototypes through.
> 
> I don't usually enjoy watching war movies or any extremely violent movies for that matter. I saw enough of that stuff in my 29 years of law enforcement. But when I saw that the Fire Bird movie was about the Scorpion I got into it big time and really enjoyed it to the max. I had a brother who fought in Korea and a cousin who was one of the first Green Berets so have heard plenty of war stories and have the utmost respect for those two guys and the many others who I had the honor of riding the Rio Grand with in the U.S.B.P. chasing Tonks. I managed to have a 2S Student Deferment during the Vietnam war. And I am glad I chose that route and didn't come back home in a body bag like thousands did. When asked if I was in the Service I reply yes. I served my time in the United States Immigration and Naturalization Service protecting the border as a front line of defense for our Great country.
> 
> When it comes to slingshot names, I like to know that they do represent something rather than just some cute moniker stuck on there to appease the politically correct and faint at heart. After all slingshots are not toys. However, I just had an interesting story tell about toys. I received an order from Pro Shot in the UK that was labeled Metal Toy on the outside of the package. I had to sign for it and the Postal worker asked it I was expecting a metal toy. When I opened the package the instruction book and warnings admonished that This is Not a Toy. I thought about how Customs would have responded to the description on the package not matching up with the inside statements.
> 
> Anyway, I am proud to be a customer of Pocket Predator and if you don't believe that slingshots can be used as weapons of mass destruction watch Bill's video of him shooting grass hoppers with a slingshot. Just like hunting and herding dogs that are no longer used for their intended purposes but have become household pets instead just wishing and waiting for the chance to display their instincts. Guilty as charged. I have an Australian Shepherd who is nothing more than my big buddy. And I only shoot my slingshots at targets in the catch box rather than carry it in my Tricky Bag for non lethal self defense purpose like I did on the El Paso border.
> 
> Enough said.


Thank you for your border service, from a Viet Era military vet, NYPD (ret), county court bailiff (ret.). It feels strange NOT to wear a uniform, but I'm enjoying my well-earned retirements.

BTW, I'm wondering if you've ever worked with or met Joel Hardin and/or Jack Kearney - I've their books "Tracker" and "Tracking: A

Blueprint for Learning How" - enjoyed both books very much.


----------



## Fiveshooter

skropi said:


> Thanks for the heads up Bill, I was almost sure those wrinkles were a non issue, but I am glad that now I am really sure
> I also emailed Daranda, and she did put my mind at ease, as she explained why those lines came to be.


I agree and if the lines look bad to you, you could sand them out and re-finish it if you REALLY wanted it to look "perfect". I am sure that could be done at the factory but such hand finishing would make them MUCH more expensive. Since I haven't really noticed much about the surface lines at all and I only care what the slingshots I buy look like to me I have only buffed out the scuffs on my intentional fork & frame hits. That was done mostly for my own curiosity as to how easy or hard it would be and partly it would embarrass me for someone to see them and think I accidentally hit it that many times  Obviously it would shoot just as well with the minor scuffs as without them. I can be pretty particular about finishes on certain items but I would not go to the trouble to sand and buff all my PP frames out to perfection. I MAY do it on a single Scorpion out of the many PP slingshots I have but in all cases it's just not enough to bother me at all. The ONLY reason I MAY spend the time on one Scorpion is to just have one single Scorpion as perfectly finished as possible.

No matter how you look at it, these are ALL reproductions of original custom slingshots that evolved over months or even years of design tweaking from prototype to finished design.

Yer not gonna see any fancy G-10 scales on them but then again they didn't cost $300 each either. I am quite content with them even if they do have some very minor molding lines in them.

I know this material is stronger than G-10 anyway. I have thought of buying an orange one and splitting the thing into three sections, do the same with a black and then laminate the center of a black one to the outer sides of an orange one while doing the same thing in reverse order to the other one. I would end up with two very unique looking slingshots but no matter how well the job was done they would not be as structurally sound as they originally come. If done well they would be more than safe to shoot. Just one of those "what if" ideas I get sometimes


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thanks TWACK. Gained a new sense of respect for you. Never read those books. But I was one of the best ******* trackers in El Paso while I was there.

See if you can locate a rare copy of Chief Bill Jordan's book No Second Place Winner. You will enjoy his stories. He was the Bill Hays of the BP. Back in the days when Mexicans crossing the Rio Grande were used for target practice by the BP both from the gun towers and along the river banks. That is how the BP gained its reputation for being some of the best pistoleros and marksman in the world. Of course during that time period there were plenty of ongoing gun battles with the whiskey and drug smugglers. The agents had to know their weapons and how to shoot straight, their lives depended on it. Things seem to be swinging back that way again with the border being a much more dangerous place than it was during my career. With the lack of respect for law enforcement society on both sides of the border are making life miserable for those laying their lives on the line to protect our borders and society. We didn't see so much violence during my tenure because the foundation had been laid and the BP had a bad ass reputation and we did our best to live up to that reputation and it saved our lives many times. We weren't questioned or confronted because the stories had been passed down through the years that you didn't mess around with the migra.


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: the fine cracks I found on my Scorpion.
> 
> Daranda Hays says that the horizontal cracks running by the circle are "point stress" cracks and are normal BUT
> that she wants me to return the Scorpion for a refund since the crack running through the "U", that is, front to back between the forks is abnormal and should not have occurred. It is difficult to see, so I used a Sharpie marker to show everyone where it is.
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit. My PolyScorp has been freaking me out since I got it. It has more lines and 'chew marks' on it than my 90 year old grandmother. I have shot it well, but now I am getting nervous that I am going to crush my windpipe with a funky Scorpion. I had planned to unband and sand it down. I think that I am going to take a pen to it and mail it back to PP with a 5$ bill for an evaluation. If they conclude it is just an ugly Poly Scorpion then I will ask them to 'make it prettier' and mail it back. If they think it is too ugly then they can use the $5 to mail me a replacement when they have it. I know PP can see this post, but this isn't Public Harassment to get what I want. It is Public Notification that selling a product is like performing for an audience. Hundreds of shooters have been to the Pocket Predator Show. On that recommendation I went to the show myself. After the show was over I felt like maybe they didn't want to perform that night, or maybe I got a 'Late Friday before Superbowl' molded PolyScorp from the FNG who started on the job two weeks prior to my order. Customer Service Departments were designed for companies that do not create technically perfect products that they would wish their mothers to own. My only true saving grace is that I am able to shoot well with a few different types on slings now so I am going to be more patient in my future purchases even if it is the Holy Grail of molded slings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Chew marks on Granny???? whoo hoo she must have been a wild one,LOL.


----------



## THWACK!

skarrd said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: the fine cracks I found on my Scorpion.
> 
> Daranda Hays says that the horizontal cracks running by the circle are "point stress" cracks and are normal BUT
> that she wants me to return the Scorpion for a refund since the crack running through the "U", that is, front to back between the forks is abnormal and should not have occurred. It is difficult to see, so I used a Sharpie marker to show everyone where it is.
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit. My PolyScorp has been freaking me out since I got it. It has more lines and 'chew marks' on it than my 90 year old grandmother. I have shot it well, but now I am getting nervous that I am going to crush my windpipe with a funky Scorpion. I had planned to unband and sand it down. I think that I am going to take a pen to it and mail it back to PP with a 5$ bill for an evaluation. If they conclude it is just an ugly Poly Scorpion then I will ask them to 'make it prettier' and mail it back. If they think it is too ugly then they can use the $5 to mail me a replacement when they have it. I know PP can see this post, but this isn't Public Harassment to get what I want. It is Public Notification that selling a product is like performing for an audience. Hundreds of shooters have been to the Pocket Predator Show. On that recommendation I went to the show myself. After the show was over I felt like maybe they didn't want to perform that night, or maybe I got a 'Late Friday before Superbowl' molded PolyScorp from the FNG who started on the job two weeks prior to my order. Customer Service Departments were designed for companies that do not create technically perfect products that they would wish their mothers to own. My only true saving grace is that I am able to shoot well with a few different types on slings now so I am going to be more patient in my future purchases even if it is the Holy Grail of molded slings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chew marks on Granny???? whoo hoo she must have been a wild one,LOL.
> 
> ...never heard of "Hansel and Gretel"?
> 
> THWACK!
Click to expand...


----------



## Allst

Before ordering my Scorpion I watched some of the Bill Hayes videos and was particularly impressed with the one on the ballistic quality of his Scorpion frames. My green Scorpion came with some hair lines (would not call them cracks) but it was so rock solid like no other frame that I did not stress on it. Since that time it has endured multiple frame hits and a few falls on concrete without causing me any concern. Still rock solid. Looking forward to the black on order.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'm better than most when it comes to perfecting frame hits, but have never had a frame hit with the Scorpion, It could easily have been named The Hulk.


----------



## Allst

Entirely my novice approach. had a lot of speed bumps. Since changing the way I hold the pouch and it does not occur (so often) nowadays.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Allst said:


> Entirely my novice approach. had a lot of speed bumps. Since changing the way I hold the pouch and it does not occur (so often) nowadays.


It happens to all of us in the start and no matter how long you practice it will never be a 100% chance of NEVER hitting a fork or frame again. Just don't shoot anything that would break your heart if it did happen until you get it down to the point it almost does not happen at all. I have a couple of custom frames I totally refuse to shoot for fear of a fork hit. I can neither fix or replace them should it happen. Like you, when I first got back into this I was capable of fork / frame hits on many designs. Some designs are more likely to take an accidental hit than others but I am pretty sure it CAN happen on all. I have never fork hit a Scout, Axiom or the Scorpion. (knock on wood) You can always sand out any minor hits and refinish the Scorpion but I would wait until you are fairly sure you are done hitting it. No sense in doing it twice. Actually I think you can hit a Scorpion hundreds of times and never worry about the integrity of the frame. Those deflected balls are generally going to go anyplace other than your catch box and that is where the danger really is. WEAR EYE PROTECTION!!!


----------



## Allst

Received a black Scorpion today. A beautiful piece.


----------



## THWACK!

Allst said:


> Received a black Scorpion today. A beautiful piece.


Enjoy!


----------



## Jolly Roger

I've discovered that the PP Scorpion is a beautiful sight and frame to hold no matter what color it comes in. My first was an Orange Scorpion that I traded for. Orange being my least favorite color for a slingshot surprised me a lot since it is such a beautiful color when paired up with the Scorpion. Then came a gift of a Matte Green and I finally bought a Matte Black which I really do like but when I hold that bright Orange Scorpion in my hand I am constantly reminded of its design and beauty. I think that it is the Scorpion that brought me to really appreciate molded plastic slingshots.


----------



## treefork

THWACK! said:


> JR, it's never the slingshots fault - they are what scientists refer to as "inanimate" - they can do NOTHING by themselves.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> THWACK!


Now if you could get anti -gun people to understand that .....


----------



## THWACK!

treefork said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> JR, it's never the slingshots fault - they are what scientists refer to as "inanimate" - they can do NOTHING by themselves.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you could get anti -gun people to understand that .....
Click to expand...

That'll be the day.

THWACK!


----------



## Allst

Fiveshooter said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Entirely my novice approach. had a lot of speed bumps. Since changing the way I hold the pouch and it does not occur (so often) nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> It happens to all of us in the start and no matter how long you practice it will never be a 100% chance of NEVER hitting a fork or frame again. Just don't shoot anything that would break your heart if it did happen until you get it down to the point it almost does not happen at all. I have a couple of custom frames I totally refuse to shoot for fear of a fork hit. I can neither fix or replace them should it happen. Like you, when I first got back into this I was capable of fork / frame hits on many designs. Some designs are more likely to take an accidental hit than others but I am pretty sure it CAN happen on all. I have never fork hit a Scout, Axiom or the Scorpion. (knock on wood) You can always sand out any minor hits and refinish the Scorpion but I would wait until you are fairly sure you are done hitting it. No sense in doing it twice. Actually I think you can hit a Scorpion hundreds of times and never worry about the integrity of the frame. Those deflected balls are generally going to go anyplace other than your catch box and that is where the danger really is. WEAR EYE PROTECTION!!!
> 
> Thanks Fiveshooter. You gave excellent advice. With practice fork hits are now rare. And I also took your advice about wearing eye protection.
Click to expand...


----------



## youngcanekennels

I know this is an old thread, but I can't help but brag on the Scorpion to! I bought one over a year ago, and for whatever reason it was put in a cabinet drawer outside and forgotten about until today. I've been a dedicated ott shooter since I had a bad experience with a SS Scout. It was my fault, but it scared me away from the style. I found the Scorpion, banded it up. Within 10 minutes it was like I had been shooting ttf all this time. I was drilling a coke can at 10 yards, and I decided just for fun to try a long distance shot. I walked off what I later found to be 21 yards away. The first shot was about 6 inches high. I adjusted, and the second shot drilled the bottom of the can. I was shocked. It's the best shot I've ever taken with a slingshot. I love this frame! I've gotta Universal Boy Scout that'll be here tomorrow, and an ott Taurus from Pocket Predator. I plan on ordering at least 3 more Scorpions. One for the house, one for the truck, one for my wife and one for my brother. The pictures show the distance I was away from the can. The red dot is where the can was. The other is where the shot hit on the can
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Man, I'm glad it's serving you well!


----------



## Colorado CJ

Got my Scorpion today. This is only my second slingshot, but man, does it feel good in the hand.

After a little adjusting, I was hitting 2" spinners at 30 ft consistently.


----------



## hoggy

a fav frame


----------



## MaestroBush

Hey I received mine a week ago and I'm having trouble with frame shots.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

MaestroBush said:


> Hey I received mine a week ago and I'm having trouble with frame shots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


You're probably not aligning the face of the frame parallel to the target and/or otherwise not stretching the bands equally. Check your posture in the mirror.

Hope that helps.

THWACK!


----------



## Reed Lukens

MaestroBush said:


> Hey I received mine a week ago and I'm having trouble with frame shots.
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It's a bad band tie, it happens sometimes. Take off the bands, check the stretch, recheck the length, cut if necessary and then retie them. I've only had it happen a few times, but the bands probably won't be the same length now. It's a problem with the latex.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I have a question for those of you that shoot Scorpions:

The fork tips are 1.5 inches wide. Do you all use bands that wide? If not, do you center your normal bands on those wide tips?

By that I mean, I shoot 0.55 BSB 20/15 mm tapers with 8mm shot. In order to use wider tapers that fill the fork tip, I would have to step down to thinner bands???

What are the thought of those of you that shoot Scorpions regularly?


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Allst said:


> Before ordering my Scorpion I watched some of the Bill Hayes videos and was particularly impressed with the one on the ballistic quality of his Scorpion frames. My green Scorpion came with some hair lines (would not call them cracks) but it was so rock solid like no other frame that I did not stress on it. Since that time it has endured multiple frame hits and a few falls on concrete without causing me any concern. Still rock solid. Looking forward to the black on order.


I have two Scorpion frames as well. One of my top fav's. Have them banded light and heavy so they shoot light and heavy ammo at very similar speeds. I can shoot 3/8" steel all day for practice and get 7/16" out when I want to thump something good and proper. I like this frame enough I am thinking of ordering a third.


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> I have a question for those of you that shoot Scorpions:
> 
> The fork tips are 1.5 inches wide. Do you all use bands that wide? If not, do you center your normal bands on those wide tips?
> 
> By that I mean, I shoot 0.55 BSB 20/15 mm tapers with 8mm shot. In order to use wider tapers that fill the fork tip, I would have to step down to thinner bands???
> 
> What are the thought of those of you that shoot Scorpions regularly?


i kind of center my bands-1 inch wides-about 1/8 inch from top of fork tips,the Scorpion is one of my favorite rabbit slayers


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Slide-Easy said:


> I have a question for those of you that shoot Scorpions:
> 
> The fork tips are 1.5 inches wide. Do you all use bands that wide? If not, do you center your normal bands on those wide tips?
> 
> By that I mean, I shoot 0.55 BSB 20/15 mm tapers with 8mm shot. In order to use wider tapers that fill the fork tip, I would have to step down to thinner bands???
> 
> What are the thought of those of you that shoot Scorpions regularly?


I shoot several different width bands on the scorpion, and like Scaard just center them and am good to go. I often put 30mm wide bands (30-20 tapers) on and those pretty come close to filling up the fork tips. I will do one with 0.5 elastic and the other with 0.8 to get target and thumper setups that have the same view down the band when drawn and send 3/8" and 7/16" out at pretty close to the same speed.


----------



## Slingshot28

Thanks for the review


----------



## Slide-Easy

Thank you all for the input. I will look forward to putting one thru the paces as soon as it arrives. Sitting here waiting on customs from Bill Hays and Shane MacArthur feels like being a kid the week before Christmas. :banana:


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms

Has anyone filed an aiming groove\dimple into the side of the fork? I noticed there is one on the aluminum Pro Shot version.


----------



## Northerner

I have never held a *Scorpion* so I'm curious about the following measurements. Hopefully someone can measure them and post. Thanks

Overall length

Fork width

Pinch width


----------



## cromag

overall length 140mm

fork width 100mm

pinch width 70mm


----------



## Northerner

cromag said:


> overall length 140mm
> 
> fork width 100mm
> 
> pinch width 70mm


Thanks! I thought the pinch width would be wider. It's about the same as the Chinese Lion Mouth frame when I hold it pinch style. This might work for me.


----------



## Gsurko

So far I'm not too wild about my scorpion.


----------



## Northerner

Gsurko said:


> So far I'm not too wild about my scorpion.


Reasons?


----------



## Gsurko

Way too large for my taste.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Which hand hold and what color did you get? I am betting there are several here who would take it off your hands if you are unimpressed. Myself being one possibly.


----------



## Northerner

Gsurko said:


> Way too large for my taste.


Maybe you want a Mini-Taurus. I suggest getting the TTF and also OTT versions as a pair. There is a money savings when you get the pair and you can compare them. I shot both frames today and did well with them.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122014-pocket-predator-ttf-mini-taurus/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119340-ott-mini-taurus-review/?hl=taurus


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Northerner said:


> Gsurko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too large for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you want a Mini-Taurus. I suggest getting the TTF and also OTT versions as a pair. There is a money savings when you get the pair and you can compare them. I shot both frames today and did well with them.
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122014-pocket-predator-ttf-mini-taurus/
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119340-ott-mini-taurus-review/?hl=taurus
Click to expand...

Great suggestion. The Taurus and Scorpion are polar opposites in terms of size. For the Scorpion I anchor under my ear lobe, and for the Taurus high on my cheek bone. Very different. And my favorite is both of them.


----------



## Tobor8Man

A common rasp is your friend! I had the same experience with the Scorpion. I used a rasp to reshape the part that fits into the web of my hand. I also found the pinky divot annoying and drilled an actual hole. I used sandpaper to smooth the rasp marks and then continued sanding the shooter side of the slingshot - much better grip.

It lost a lot of its aesthetic appeal but I am very accurate w/ it and it is now in my top 3 shooter rotation.


----------



## Gsurko

High Desert Flipper said:


> Which hand hold and what color did you get? I am betting there are several here who would take it off your hands if you are unimpressed. Myself being one possibly.


Right handed, mate green.


----------



## Gsurko

Gsurko said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which hand hold and what color did you get? I am betting there are several here who would take it off your hands if you are unimpressed. Myself being one possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> Right handed, mate green.
> 
> I wish to clarify, I'm right handed, I hold the frame in my left.
Click to expand...


----------



## Homepeixe2

I haven't had this frame but it still looks like a great design. That I could give you great joys hunting as shooting at any target


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Gsurko said:


> Gsurko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which hand hold and what color did you get? I am betting there are several here who would take it off your hands if you are unimpressed. Myself being one possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> Right handed, mate green.
> 
> I wish to clarify, I'm right handed, I hold the frame in my left.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Bummer, I hold the frame in my right hand.


----------



## cromag

Mine is black and RHH. A fellow committed to it a while back but has not followed through with payment yet. I'll give him a little more time and if he doesn't get back with me I'll let you know.


----------



## skarrd

mine is orange and qne of the 2 TTF frames i actually use for hunting rabbits and such,i find it very comforatable as well as spot on accurate [more accurate than me at times],the comfort may have too do with hand size also


----------

